# A holiday visit to Atlantic City from our daughter.



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 12, 2018)

Our daughter gave my hubby slot play for Atlantic City as an 80th birthday gift back in October. We put off going thinking it would be a nice holiday trip. We haven't been in a very long time. Those slot machines have really gotten expensive and a little to rich for our blood. 

We had a great time and as expected we didn't win but it was fun trying. 

We were able to get a free buffet and also were given double 007 T shirts. We are now special agents. We hope to make Sean Connery proud.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 12, 2018)

What a handsome happy couple. Lovely pictures Ruth and thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice photos Ruth, looks like you both had a great time!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2018)

So glad you had fun Ruth! You're a very good looking couple. Hey free buffet is always good and now you're secret agents, too. Thanks Ruth.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks for sharing Ruth. Last time we were there, it was all coin machines....the kind where your hands turn black from grabbing coins out of the bucket. Now, most are digital and use a card. Looks like you had a great time.

Hope my daughter is watching this...:love_heart:


----------



## Ronni (Dec 13, 2018)

You guys look great!!! So glad you go to do this..what fun!


----------



## oldman (Dec 13, 2018)

Good for you. AC isn't what it used to be, but is still a fun town, so long as you stay along the Boardwalk. Going up into the city around the various pawn shops and such can be risky, especially at night. BTW, you both look very healthy, which is more important than anything else at this time in our life. 

Resorts pays out better than most of the others. I usually play the table games because the odds of winning are better than the slots. Too many house machines. I like going down to AC in the spring and fall. Winter along the ocean is too cold for me and the summers are too crowded. 

When AC was in its full majesty with all the casinos and superstar performers appearing, I really enjoyed going down and spending the weekends. I saw a lot of really good performers down there, which was my main reason for going. I met both John Gotte and Donald Trump down there. Gotte had a beautiful woman with him, plus his bodyguard and Trump just had a bodyguard. I met him (Trump) at his Marina resort. Connie Francis was appearing that night and during intermission, he was walking up the aisle to leave when I stepped out in front of him. I said, "Excuse me," and he looked up at me and asked me, "How tall are you?" That started about a two minute conversation. 

We always stayed at the Hilton on Boston Avenue.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 13, 2018)

oldman said:


> Good for you. AC isn't what it used to be, but is still a fun town, so long as you stay along the Boardwalk. Going up into the city around the various pawn shops and such can be risky, especially at night. BTW, you both look very healthy, which is more important than anything else at this time in our life.
> 
> Resorts pays out better than most of the others. I usually play the table games because the odds of winning are better than the slots. Too many house machines. I like going down to AC in the spring and fall. Winter along the ocean is too cold for me and the summers are too crowded.
> 
> ...




Funny you should mention Trump. The last time we were down in AC, the grand opening of the Taj Mahal was just opening. Saw Trump from a distance, but it was so crowded we couldn’t get near a machine to play, or him.


----------

